# Where should I put my sub panel?



## weathersfuori (Apr 23, 2015)

So I'm adding a sub panel to my garage and trying to do some of the work myself to save money (going to hire an electrician to connect sub to main.










Where would you put the subpanel in my situation? I can't put it directly to the left of the main because I have cables running between those studs from outside the garage that can't be moved. I have it hung to the right of the panel in the picture, which would make it easy to connect the #6 wire from sub to main, but would have to run my branch circuit wires up and across all the wires coming out of the main panel that feed my house.

I'm thinking the better solution would be to go two studs to the left of the main panel, which would put the sub more in the middle of the garage and closer to where most of my outlets are going to be, and it would avoid crossing over existing wires with the new runs… can I just run conduit through two studs to connect the sub to the main, running out the bottom of the main and into the bottom of the sub? I may then put some sort of cover across the studs and over the conduit just to add some protection, since my new table saw will sit close to all this.

Thoughts? My new grizzly is getting bored waiting for me to get its juice up and running.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm truly not trying to be a smart ass, but why in the world are you asking questions about wiring up a subpanel in a wood working forum? Here's a better forum….. http://www.doityourself.com/forum/electrical-ac-dc-9/ that is actually monitored by electricians.


----------



## RichmanNot (Dec 31, 2016)

My 2 cents worth…. leave it on the right side (like I think you have it shown in the picture) drill through the studs under the main panel then go up to the ceiling drill through the top plates and run to where you need the conducting wires to be. Looks like there is room to the left of those "blue colored wires to drill through the top plates next to that 3 rd stud to the left.

Use some of those metal anti-screw/nail plates to protect the wires and you will protect the wires and meet code.


----------



## weathersfuori (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys,

WhyMe… fair point. I guess because I figured others here may have been in similar situations, and because I feel more comfortable posting here becausr it's the only forum I really look at. Thanks for the link though- I'll check it out.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

The reason I said what I did is because I've seen some really bad electrical advice given in this forum. But that comes with the territory. As far as running the feeder from one panel to the other there are multiple ways it can be done with or without the use of conduit. Just make sure you get your advice from a reportable source if you want to be code compliant.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Thanks guys,
> 
> WhyMe… fair point. I guess because I figured others here may have been in similar situations, and because I feel more comfortable posting here becausr it s the only forum I really look at. Thanks for the link though- I ll check it out. I'm going to suggest that WhoMe just skip thread about electrical and let the rest of us learn some about electrical, something we use in our shop every day.
> 
> - weathersfuori


Don't let WhyMe's comment bother you. There are plenty of thread's on LJ about electrical. If fact we have a fair amount of guy here who are electricians and know their stuff.

WhyMe is the first time have ever heard anyone complain about have an electrical thread.

WhyMe can just skip over electrical threads and let the rest of us learn about something use 
use in our shops everyday


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

> Thanks guys,
> 
> WhyMe… fair point. I guess because I figured others here may have been in similar situations, and because I feel more comfortable posting here becausr it s the only forum I really look at. Thanks for the link though- I ll check it out. I m going to suggest that WhoMe just skip thread about electrical and let the rest of us learn some about electrical, something we use in our shop every day.
> 
> ...


But how do you know who is who??? 
I would have had him call the electrician in that he would be using to get some preadvice. 
I have seen it so many times, where the plumber/electrician/HVAC guy comes in to do the final/finish and has to correct the rough because it was not done right or to code.
I would have told him to put the sub box where the sun does not shine.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

My comment was not a complaint. Electrical is not something to be learned from unknown parties. To get reliable information you should use a professional reliable source. I was providing my opinion and sorry that AlaskaGuy can't accept others opinions.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

> My comment was not a complaint. Electrical is not something to be learned from unknown parties. To get reliable information you should use a professional reliable source. I was providing my opinion and sorry that AlaskaGuy can t accept others opinions.
> 
> - WhyMe


Not to mention his grammar, lost my confidence!!


----------



## weathersfuori (Apr 23, 2015)

No hard feelings here… I think it was a fair question. But I agree there is a lot of good advice on this forum that isn't necessarily limited to woodworking… you just have to weed through the bad advice (usually fairly easy to spot) and still question the good advice before you take it and run with it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> My comment was not a complaint. Electrical is not something to be learned from unknown parties. To get reliable information you should use a professional reliable source. I was providing my opinion and sorry that AlaskaGuy can t accept others opinions.
> 
> - WhyMe


You're unknown to me and so is everybody at that other site. I've been on lumber jocks for a while. After a while of reading people post you get to know who knowledgeable and who's a hack.
At this point I would take electrical advice from you or that site without investing some time reading post.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> My comment was not a complaint. Electrical is not something to be learned from unknown parties. To get reliable information you should use a professional reliable source. I was providing my opinion and sorry that AlaskaGuy can t accept others opinions.
> 
> - WhyMe
> 
> ...


I wouldn't…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> My comment was not a complaint. Electrical is not something to be learned from unknown parties. To get reliable information you should use a professional reliable source. I was providing my opinion and sorry that AlaskaGuy can t accept others opinions.
> 
> - WhyMe
> 
> ...





> My comment was not a complaint. Electrical is not something to be learned from unknown parties. To get reliable information you should use a professional reliable source. I was providing my opinion and sorry that AlaskaGuy can t accept others opinions.
> 
> - WhyMe
> 
> ...


 If you're one of those uppity spelling and grammar Nazi's you just as well skip reading my post. My post will bother you immensely…............doesn't bother me though.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> My comment was not a complaint. Electrical is not something to be learned from unknown parties. To get reliable information you should use a professional reliable source. I was providing my opinion and sorry that AlaskaGuy can t accept others opinions.
> 
> - WhyMe
> 
> ...


Thanks, I wouldn't is exactly what I meant.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I pretty much gave up commenting on electrical threads. Not worth the effort - and I even got blocked by one member for pointing out that you *do not* save on your electrical bill by switching a motor from 120V to 240V - lol.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Pick up a copy of "Ugly's electrical pocket guide". Read it closely with a hiliter.

M


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Weathersfuori,

It looks to me that locating the subpanel in a bay other than the bay where it is now located might be a good idea. First, the subpanel in its current location is directly under a truss. Circuits from the subpanel would have to be routed around the truss. Second, if you ever decided to insulate and cover the walls with drywall, cutting and then hanging the drywall with just 1-1/2" separating the main panel and subpanel could be difficult. If you go to the left two stud bays over there is yet another truss in the way. Going three stud bays to left would allow runs into the attic to be largely unobstructed. But this location would mean the white box would have to be relocated. However, I cannot determine whether moving the white box is doable without a lot of trouble.

The disadvantage in relocating the subpanel further away from the main panel is the added cost of the wiring.

Before running conduit, it might be worthwhile to hire the electrician first and speak to him about the best method for connecting the subpanel to the main panel. Conduit, like wire gauge, must be properly sized.

It may be worthwhile to insulate the stud bay where the subpanel will be located before mounting and connecting the stud panel (I assume this is an outside wall). 1" Styrofoam board could be a good choice and would not add more than about $30 to the project. Insulating behind the subpanel would be appreciated should you ever decide to insulate and drywall the work space.


----------



## weathersfuori (Apr 23, 2015)

Very helpful, JBrow- thank you! Great points to consider.

The white box is easily moved. It was actually one Bay to the right before, and I moved it thinking I was going to put the panel there!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

There is no problem putting on either side. Just wouldn't put it over the phone and cable HRs. Have never had a problem with covers overlapping.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I ran into this problem as well: trying to find a strategic place for my subpanel. And what I've never heard about was the height. I could find no code suggestions about low, medium, or high. Wouldn't want it too low to be in the way of machines. Wouldn't want it too high that a ladder would be needed. I went low-medium only because I wanted it lower than my 54" vertical romex runs. So far, this position has been perfect.


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

> I ran into this problem as well: trying to find a strategic place for my subpanel. And what I ve never heard about was the height. I could find no code suggestions about low, medium, or high. Wouldn t want it too low to be in the way of machines. Wouldn t want it too high that a ladder would be needed. I went low-medium only because I wanted it lower than my 54" vertical romex runs. So far, this position has been perfect.
> 
> - Holbs


But was to code???


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I like Jbrow's thoughts, though I'm not sure I consider the truss to be that much of a problem. In all likelihood I'd put it in the second bay to the left.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I have worked in the electrical industry as my main profession for 30 years. I have primarily worked on power distribution and control circuits from 120V to 1000V, I have been involved in projects ranging from single family home installations to greenfield automotive plants. I have been used as a consultant on projects from Alaska to Florida and everywhere in-between. With that experience you will never find me commenting on an electrical power distribution question on an open forum.

Why? The National Electric Code is the ultimate authority for electrical installations. It is published every 3 years. The next edition is due out in 2017. However, the code is adopted at different periods across the country, and even unique to specific municipalities in a county. It is not uncommon to find communities across the country still using the 2011 or even the 2008 code. Since I do not know where you live, nor do I want to do the research on your local jurisdictions code adoption I choose to stay clear of comments. Here is a link that may be of interest: https://www.nema.org/Technical/FieldReps/Pages/National-Electrical-Code.aspx

I don't say this to freak you out. Electrical installations at the home level are very easy, relatively safe and straight forward, but you do want advice on the local code. And DO NOT get this advice from a big box store. I have had more than one "expert" at the big box store give me unsolicited advise that was in direct violation to local codes. Local Electricians are required to stay up to date to keep their electrical installation license. Instead of hiring a local electrician to connect your sub panel, which you can do yourself it's not that tough, hire a local code consultant or an electrician to advise you on the installation so that you remain safe and compliant.

Electricity is safe, if installed properly and always treated with respect.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Guys, all he asked was for location advice! It's hard to imagine things going too wrong with such a simple question (I realize there may be some code stuff involved).


----------



## RichmanNot (Dec 31, 2016)

If I recall from the start of this TOO LONG ALREADY thread, I read that he had an electrician coming to wire up the sub-panel?

So "why not ask the electrician where he wants you to mount the darn thing"? What SO no one gives free advice anymore except for people on Woodworking forums who are not qualified electricians?

I was a Federal Construction Inspector for several years, I expected the licensed electrical contractors to know the code and how to do the job the best way… If I had a concern about anything I always asked politely and 99.9% of the time I learned something from the professional who was trained to do it correctly.

So just call the guy who is licensed (he is coming over to wire it up to the main panel anyways-CORRECT??) and ask him if it will help out if you mount that panel - AND just where he would ADVISE it be mounted!

DUH!


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been in the electrical business since 1984,been working as an electrician since 1969. My son has run the company for the last few years. I laugh at some of the advice I see given here. Why people think they are electricians when it takes years to learn the trade is beyond me. It's best to call a experienced electrician when needed. You can't explain how to do a very good job to an inexperienced person with a keyboard.


----------



## RichmanNot (Dec 31, 2016)

At this point, (if it were my thread) I would remove this thread it is getting a bit embarrassing. 


> I've been in the electrical business since 1984,been working as an electrician since 1969. My son has run the company for the last few years. I laugh at some of the advice I see given here. Why people think they are electricians when it takes years to learn the trade is beyond me. It s best to call a experienced electrician when needed. You can't explain how to do a very good job to an inexperienced person with a keyboard.
> 
> - alittleoff


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Wait till the electrician comes he can mount the panel in 30 seconds…...


> I m truly not trying to be a smart ass, but why in the world are you asking questions about wiring up a subpanel in a wood working forum?


YES YES YES


----------



## the_other_ken (Apr 3, 2010)

> It may be worthwhile to insulate the stud bay where the subpanel will be located before mounting and connecting the stud panel (I assume this is an outside wall). 1" Styrofoam board could be a good choice and would not add more than about $30 to the project. Insulating behind the subpanel would be appreciated should you ever decide to insulate and drywall the work space.
> 
> - JBrow


Insulating behind my subpanel was the only fault that the electrical inspector found during his checking of my rough in. He said he would let it go if I left 6" uninsulated above and below my subpanel. He mentioned that if a future electrical issue happened, the insulation could contain the heat generated a cause a greater issue.

Please check with your local electrical authority and possibly talk with one of the inspectors. Up here, they offer advice and recommendations for any work a homeowner wants to do. They would sooner talk to you before you do the work than have to tell you later that you need to redo it.


----------

